# 3 Axis Skull Help!



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

My 3 axis skull is turning to the side during the routine and not returning to it's original default position. I need to tighten a nut, but which one? Can someone help me with this?


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Can you post a picture of the guts?*

It is hard to assist on an issue like this without seeing a picture. If the unit moves to the side, then it should return. I would guess you have a bind and you are stalling the servo. Try disconnecting the arm to the servo that does that particular movement and see if you can feel a bind. I take it your 3 axis is the traditional design. The key to problems like this is to take the object that performs the motion out of the picture and then manually make the moves. You will find your problem this way.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

In this pic, where it says rod-end, there are two nuts sandwiching the rotate tab, that's the tab that the ROTATE servo attaches to to make the skull look left and right.

Tighten those nuts.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

If you're using VSA, you may just need to reset the limit for that servo.


----------

